# Awesome 10/22 AK conversion....



## USAFVET98 (Jan 24, 2010)

We picked this up today. It's a late model Ruger 10/22 with the Krinker Plinker AK kit on it. This kit looks great and is quite practical with the three picatinny rails.

What makes it even cooler is the factory threaded barrel for a suppressor. 

Anyway, just thought I would share.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 24, 2010)

Now that certainly dresses up the looks of the 10/22


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 24, 2010)

Man that looks like fun to use!


----------



## Chief Hill (Jan 24, 2010)

Hunting?  Unfortunately we don't get the same toys in Canada.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 24, 2010)

Brian,

Your dental visit must have gone well if you are already buying new toys!!


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jan 24, 2010)

My dad picked it up.. As far as the dental visit, it went well. I felt no pain except for the Novocain needle. He took the donor tissue from an area where I had a tooth pulled a while back so he didnt have to take it from the pallet.

I go for a follow up on Friday..



wdcav1952 said:


> Brian,
> 
> Your dental visit must have gone well if you are already buying new toys!!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 24, 2010)

Chief Hill said:


> Hunting?  Unfortunately we don't get the same toys in Canada.



Or rather: fortunately! :biggrin: 

(I'd hate to be walking in the woods as he takes a shot with one of those!)


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 24, 2010)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Or rather: fortunately! :biggrin:
> 
> (I'd hate to be walking in the woods as he takes a shot with one of those!)




That's really not much more then a plinking rifle so I am not sure why you be scared of it. Around here I am more scared of the drunk rednecks and their shotguns, lol.

Of course if you are walking in the woods on someone's private land then maybe you might have reason to be scared.:biggrin::biggrin::tongue:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 24, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> That's really not much more then a plinking rifle so I am not sure why you be scared of it. Around here I am more scared of the drunk rednecks and their shotguns, lol.
> 
> Of course if you are walking in the woods on someone's private land then maybe you might have reason to be scared.:biggrin::biggrin::tongue:



Ah, didn't read the gauge at first!  

Plenty of crown land up here - I don't go near any private land - no need!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 25, 2010)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Ah, didn't read the gauge at first!
> 
> Plenty of crown land up here - I don't go near any private land - no need!



Are people allowed to shoot on crown land? I am assuming that is the same as state parks around here? I love hearing about other countries.:biggrin::biggrin: Around here every state is different in what you can or can't do with firearms.


----------



## Mac (Jan 25, 2010)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Or rather: fortunately! :biggrin:
> 
> (I'd hate to be walking in the woods as he takes a shot with one of those!)


 

I thought we were going to leave politics out of this forum!!!


----------



## Bree (Jan 25, 2010)

Yep that's a waycool gun.  I wanted one of those Krinker stocks for my 10/22 until I realized the the wonderful State of NY would then consider it to be an illegal assault weapon!!  Dayum... tricked out 10/22... watch out... ohhhh soooo dangerous!!!!  
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jan 25, 2010)

LOL....  Thats right Bree.  You know whats funny? In NJ they banned bayonets and the lugs on firearms and a friend of ours Evan Nappen (firearms attorney) Said we really have to watch out for those drive by bayonetting! LOL. The words "heres your sign" come to mind!



Bree said:


> Yep that's a waycool gun.  I wanted one of those Krinker stocks for my 10/22 until I realized the the wonderful State of NY would then consider it to be an illegal assault weapon!!  Dayum... tricked out 10/22... watch out... ohhhh soooo dangerous!!!!
> :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Bree (Jan 25, 2010)

USAFVET98 said:


> LOL.... Thats right Bree. You know whats funny? In NJ they banned bayonets and the lugs on firearms and a friend of ours Evan Nappen (firearms attorney) Said we really have to watch out for those drive by bayonetting! LOL. The words "heres your sign" come to mind!


 
ROTFLMAO!!  Drive by bayonetting!!  There ya go!  The height of urban terrorism!!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 25, 2010)

Mac said:


> I thought we were going to leave politics out of this forum!!!



I don't know where you're reading politics into it, but it was meant as a snide aside!   It was a comment about not wanting to hunt around automatic weapons - so nope, not political. 

Rob, all non-private (that is, public) land is owned by the 'crown' and therefore called 'crown land', and parks are designated as 'national' or 'provincial parks'.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 25, 2010)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> I don't know where you're reading politics into it, but it was meant as a snide aside!   It was a comment about not wanting to hunt around automatic weapons - so nope, not political.
> 
> Rob, all non-private (that is, public) land is owned by the 'crown' and therefore called 'crown land', and parks are designated as 'national' or 'provincial parks'.




thanks Andrew, I do enjoy learning about other countries. Ohio doesn't allow much hunting with high powered rifles for some reason so target shooting is all we can do. BTW I don't think that is a fully automatic weapon, I think and I could be wrong that it is a semi auto. It is very difficult to own fully automatic weapons unless you are a criminal or a firearms dealer that pays big bucks.


----------



## ngeb528 (Jan 25, 2010)

It's great.........but where do you put the pen refill????


----------



## ZanderPommo (Jan 26, 2010)

don't you need a class 3 weapons permit for suppressors and automatic weapons? or something like that?
i know its semi auto but do you need a class 3 for the suppressor?
also isn't there like a $200 charge?

sorry if I'm wrong on this I'm in Illinois so you're not even aloud to think about silencers or autos:wink:
just curious....round here we can't even concealed carry but we still got our "black guns"
ARs, 2 of em. damn fun guns iffin you can afford the ammo nowadays


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jan 26, 2010)

Your right, for a full auto or a suppressor you do need the $200.00 tax stamp. We have a class III license and an 07 manufacturers license so we are pretty much free to build our own. 

This conversion is simply just a body kit. The suppressor that is on it is fake, it looks cool but it is a fake suppressor. It does come threaded though which you do not need the stamp for until you buy the suppressor.

This is just  a basic 10/22 dressed up..



ZanderPommo said:


> don't you need a class 3 weapons permit for suppressors and automatic weapons? or something like that?
> i know its semi auto but do you need a class 3 for the suppressor?
> also isn't there like a $200 charge?
> 
> ...


----------



## ZanderPommo (Jan 26, 2010)

i see. pretty sweet.
bet it would be even cooler with a real supressor. goodbye ear protection!


----------



## Rfturner (Jan 26, 2010)

*Nice*

That kit looks great on the 1022, however it would be conisdered illegal in California, the fold up stock for starters. It looks great.

I own a savage Mako II (a .22 cal) mossberg 500 (12 gauge), and a Mosin Nagant 7.62x 54  (russian equivilent to .308):biggrin:


----------



## ZanderPommo (Jan 26, 2010)

is that $200 once a year, per class 3 item, or just once to cover all class 3 items?


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jan 27, 2010)

It's one stamp per nfa item. One time fee..


----------



## ZanderPommo (Jan 27, 2010)

ouch
Well at least it's not annually
I'm saving for a Tacops .308 custom tactical rifle, and I'm going to have it threaded for a suppressor and have a thread protector installed. So hopefully I can shoot it suppressed once I can get out of Illinois.
These rifles are expensive as is espesially when topped with nightforce optics (was thinking 5-15x, or maybe 5.5-22x)
Can't wait to have to pay the extra 200 for the suppressor, they're expensive enough allready


----------

